

Filling the Autism Gap - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0499dl7

======
DanBC
This is a BBC Radio Four programme in the "Face the Facts"[1] investigative
documentary series.

> _John Waite investigates why scientists say autism research receives a
> fraction of the funding invested in other conditions and that as a
> consequence, there are very few effective interventions to treat the
> disorder. Meanwhile, parents of autistic children say they face a long wait
> for treatment provided by their local authority, and have instead turned to
> unproven methods offered by nutritionists and psychotherapists._

[1] Bafflingly this series has been cancelled and they're not going to make
any more. Fucking BBC.

